# Car insurance (and FMOL)



## AG Golda (Feb 4, 2021)

hi all  I've been living in the woods for two years and I'd really like to start travelling once winter is over. I got my license late, 5 years ago and haven't owned a car for most of that time so my insurance is always high. I haven't really kept up with insurance in the last while... how does everyone deal with maintaining insurance on the road, does everyone do it or are there any ways around it ? Are there any freemen of the land here? I realize that authorities dont take fotl seriously for the most part, but I know they drive without insurance... I was initially going to sell car and hitchhike to avoid it, but I'm starting to think I could really get some use out of the car.... so let me know what you guys think please🙂 and I apologize if this is kinda of frowned upon 😬


----------



## MetalBryan (Feb 5, 2021)

Many years ago I had basic insurance that was paid month to month. If I cancelled it they would prorate the unused portion. It's going to not be the cheapest and have the shittiest customer service, but you can pay for one month and when you get to your destination cancel and get a refund. If you want to drive again just renew the policy. 

If you don't care about being legal, read up on the penalties for driving without. Like is it just a fine or will they take your car? Then you know what to do.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 5, 2021)

is this a car or a van? if the latter, you could register the vehicle as an RV and that would significantly reduce insurance costs. what is your current rate? provider? im currently paying $260 every 6 months for my car.

also, where you live has an impact as well. are you in a city or rural or what?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Feb 5, 2021)

Welcome. I am curious if you would explain, if you can, the difference between Freemen Of The Land, and Sovereign Citizens viewpoints?


----------



## AG Golda (Feb 5, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> is this a car or a van? if the latter, you could register the vehicle as an RV and that would significantly reduce insurance costs. what is your current rate? provider? im currently paying $260 every 6 months for my car.
> 
> also, where you live has an impact as well. are you in a city or rural or what?


It's a car ! It was Johnson insurance and was 240 monthly... I use an address in the city in moncton NB occasionally but I live an hour outside of town in a rural area


----------



## AG Golda (Feb 5, 2021)

Faceplant said:


> Welcome. I am curious if you would explain, if you can, the difference between Freemen Of The Land, and Sovereign Citizens viewpoints?


Hi  I do not claim to be even close to an expert on the subject. From what I have read, although they have shared views on authority, the soverign citizen movement seems to have been built on more racist theories and have attracted mostly those kinds... if you know more info I'd love to hear it


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 5, 2021)

man i don't know who johnson insurance company is, but you need to start shopping around for new insurance. it's honestly not that hard. 240 a month is basically the equivalent of a car payment, so you're definitely getting screwed. is that full or liability?


----------



## AG Golda (Feb 5, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> man i don't know who johnson insurance company is, but you need to start shopping around for new insurance. it's honestly not that hard. 240 a month is basically the equivalent of a car payment, so you're definitely getting screwed. is that full or liability?


Full ! The insurance on my first car was over 300.... I thought their whole job was to rip people off 😬😅but I will shop around. Does it become problematic if you have to renew your insurance but dont have an existing address or if you're in a different province than the one you were using ? I feel like if you're moving around a lot it would become such a headache


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 5, 2021)

Uni Vera said:


> Full ! The insurance on my first car was over 300.... I thought their whole job was to rip people off 😬😅but I will shop around. Does it become problematic if you have to renew your insurance but dont have an existing address ?


okay, well full coverage is why it's so expensive. do you really need it? you're only required to have liability. as for an address, you can just use whatever is on your id if you want (or a po box, etc).


----------



## AG Golda (Feb 5, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> okay, well full coverage is why it's so expensive. do you really need it? you're only required to have liability. as for an address, you can just use whatever is on your id if you want (or a po box, etc).


Probably not ! Okay thanks a lot !


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 5, 2021)

I don't know Jack shit about Canada but basic liability in the states with no infractions in the last 7 years can be like $40/month.


----------



## Gypsybones (Feb 6, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> is this a car or a van? if the latter, you could register the vehicle as an RV and that would significantly reduce insurance costs. what is your current rate? provider? im currently paying $260 every 6 months for my car.
> 
> also, where you live has an impact as well. are you in a city or rural or what?



This is true, at least if its a full-time motorhome. I have almost full covrage and I pay less (1/2)than I did for my truck.


----------



## brando (Feb 12, 2021)

I tend to shop around for better insurance rates at least once per year. Usually somebody is willing to cut a few bucks from your rate just to get your business.

Also idk about other states, but in PA driving without insurance will get your car towed and your license revoked for a few months....


----------



## Bobbas Thomas (Mar 17, 2021)

Get the state minimum required liability insurance only! should be less then half of what you're paying. Also, pay for the entire 6 month premium at once if you can in any way shape or form; ususally is cheaper overall. The monthly service fees add up and over years it is def worth it to pay in full.

progressive lets me add and remove insurance on my cars whenever I want. They will credit me for the unused portion of my premium if I take a car off.

Also, Root car insurance was the cheapest quote I have ever gotten. You just download the app on your phone and let it run for a few weeks, then they give you a quote. But, I can't use their service because I have to have an SR-22 for a while. 

Maybe when that's over with. Good luck!

I may know people that print out fake insurance cards, (find a real one and edit it with your info, then print) and have gotten away with it. Even passing the test with police encounters and even insurance audits. But obv *it comes with big risks. And I can not recommend it.*

Insurance payments can be a bummer, I know. Hope you find a lower rate!


----------



## Gypsybones (Mar 21, 2021)

Also if your a vet and can get USAA as a bank, Progressive gives a discount


----------

